# Photo overflow



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

In the Trigbaggers thread, @Richard A Thackeray links to FB (I think) pics. 
They make the screen on my iPhone wibble sideways as per pics below. 










Any ideas why?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

Attempting to display the links at a different size to the screen. Try "tapping" the screen to correct size.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Attempting to display the links at a different size to the screen. Try "tapping" the screen to correct size.


That should just happen without tapping anything methinks...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2018)

Sorry, sometimes it's just easier to find the picture on 'FB', than search for it in my files


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Attempting to display the links at a different size to the screen. Try "tapping" the screen to correct size.


If I tap on the image, it opens the FB page.

Edit: If I rotate my screen to view in landscape, it fits.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2018)

Calling site support....


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Site is resizing, on & off. With the page displayed as it'd appear on a computer. 

Takes "Small Print" to another level..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Calling site support....




I think this is one @Shaun will need to answer when he's about next. Not a clue about it myself.


----------

